# wie groß ist ein cd cover in ps..?



## mR.fLopPy (16. September 2001)

hi!

also ich hab da folgendes problem... ich möchte ein cover gestalten hab aber null ahnung viel pxl ich für die breite und höhe brauche bzw. für die rückseite und vorderseite des covers...

kann mir da jemand bitte helfen..?


----------



## drash (16. September 2001)

du kannst dir ja entweder von irgendwo ein cover downloaden und dann die gleichen massen nehmen.
oder du kannst die cd hülle ausmessen und dann die angaben in cm eingeben, auflösung auf 300dpi!!


----------



## Tribalman (16. September 2001)

Häh ?

Miss doch einfach mal Booklet und Inlay aus, und leg die
neue Datei nicht in Pixel, sonder in cm an. Wo ist da das
Problem? 

Außerdem: Wenn Du die Maße erst in cm angibst, und die
Einheit danach wieder auf Pixel umstellst, werden die 
Werte doch automatisch umgerechnet.

Tribalman


----------



## mR.fLopPy (16. September 2001)

dann sag mir doch bitte die maße.. ob cm oder pxl ist mir jetzt völlig wurscht... ich hab kein lineal bei hand (toll gell wenn es eins in meiner familie nicht gibt dann sind es scheren, lineale, klebstoff und radiergummi)


----------



## cascardian (16. September 2001)

300dpi reichen? würd mich mal interessieren. kenn mich da noch nicht ganz so gut aus.


----------



## Tribalman (16. September 2001)

Da läßt sich aber jemand bedienen .

Booklet : 12,1 x 11,9 cm (343 x 337 pixel)
Inlet   : 14,1 x 11,8 cm (400 x 334 pixel)

Die beiden "Flügel" am Inlet sind da schon inbegriffen. Die sind übrigens jeweils 0,65 cm (18 pixel) breit.

Hoffe, das reicht für´s erste.

Tribalman


P.S.: 300 dpi sind meines Erachtens ausreichend.


----------



## mR.fLopPy (16. September 2001)

*g*  thx für die maße...


----------

